# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Βοήθεια με ζεμπράκια

## Κώστος

Θέλω να μάθωτα ζεμπράκια μου να κάθονται στο χέρι μου,να τα αφήνω μέσα στο σπίτι μου ελεύθερα αλλά να μη τα ξυνηγάω για να τα βάλω μέσα στο κλουβί και να μη με φοβούνται.Τα ζεμπράκια είναι 3 μηνών.Είναι ταισμένα στο χέρι αλλά και πάλι με φοβούνται..

Τι να κάνω;Πείτε καμιά λύση....

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Τα ζεμπράκια είναι ταϊσμένα στο χέρι και αυτό τα κάνει πιο ήρεμα προς τον άνθρωπο , αλλά παρ όλα αυτά δεν είναι ταϊσμένα στο χέρι απο εσένα γιαυτό και ίσως να σε φοβούντε . Γενικά δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολο να τα πήσεις να σε εμπιστευτούν , δεν είναι και παγαγάλοι , αρα θα πρέπει να αφοσιοθείς αρκετά σε αυτά .
Εμένα κάθονταν δίπλα μου στο κομδίνω που είχα και έπεζαν μέχρι να τα βάλω στο κλουβί τους έξω , αλλά αυτό δεν ήταν εύκολο και αν δεν τα ταϊζα στο χέρι δεν ξέρω αν θα τα κατάφερνα . Γιαυτό κάνε υπομονή , πρώτα θα σε μάθπυν καλά για περίπου 2 εβδομάδες και μετά θα προσπαθείς να τα καλοπιάνεις με λίγο κεχρί (τσαμπί) . 
Είναι μικρά και λογικά θα σε συνηθήσουν πιο γρύγορα ειδικά αν τα προσέχεις και αφοσιόνεσαι σε αυτά . Τα μικρά μόλις πέρασαν την 1η τους πτερόρια (ολόκληρη και έχουν το ενήλικο φτέρομα) και αυτό τα στρασάρισε λίγο ακόμα .

----------


## Κώστος

Που θα βρω κεχρί;

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Συνήθος υπάρχουν και συσκευασμένα (απο μάρκες...) σε Pet Shop αλλά εγώ πέρνω μεγάλη συσκευασία (και όχι μάρκες) .
Δές και στη σελίδα του κύριου Βασίλη .

----------


## Κώστος

Στο σουπερμαρκετ έχει;

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Δε νομίζω , αλλά και αν έχει δεν θα το έχει σε τσαμπί (δηλαδί στη μορφή που το χρειάζεσαι εσύ)   :sad:  .
Ρώτα κάποιον κτηνίατρο αφου λες οτι έχεται μόνο 1 Pet και τίποτε άλλο αν και το θεορώ λίγο αδύνατο να έχεται μόνο 1.
Θα είχει βγάλει περισσότερα λεφτά απο αλυσίδες αν υπήρχε μόνο 1   ::  .

----------


## Κώστος

τι να σου πω ρε συ....εγώ ένα ξέρω...δε νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλο γιατί τα Γρεβενά είναι και πολύ μικρή πόλη...

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Κώστα τα είχες μεγαλώσει εσύ ο ίδιος;
Αν ναι, τα τάιζες παράλληλα με την φυσική τους μάνα;
Στις συμβουλές που σου έδωσε παραπάνω ο φίλος πρόσθεσε και το οτι θα εξοικιωθεί πολυ ευκολότερα εαν έχεις ενά μόνο του χωρίς να ακούει άλλα ζεμπράκια με την προϋπόθεση να του αφιερώνεις πολυ χρόνο κάθε μερα γιατί είναι πουλί που χρειάζεται συντροφιά.

----------


## Κώστος

Ο Κωνσταντίνος τα μεγάλωσε και έδωσε σε εμένα προχτές.Τώρα είναι 3 μηνών.Δύο μου έστειλε και τα έχω στο ίδιο κλουβί...Που να το βάλω το άλλο;

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Στην ερώτηση που δεν απαντήθηκε , τα τάιζα μέχρι την 5 μέρα μαζί με τους γονείς ωστε να πάρουν με το σάλιο μερικά αντισώματα ... αλλά μετά τα τάιζα μόνο εγώ και απο τότε που μεγάλοσαν κάθονταν συνέχεια δίπλα μου αλλά φυσικά τα είχα μεγαλόσει εγώ και με θυμόντουσαν . Αυτό τα κάνει γενικά πιο ήρεμα με την ανθρώπινη παρουσία και δεν ξέρω γιατί έχουν αυτή τη συμπεριφορά   ::  . Μήπως έκανες κάτι που να τα ενόχλεισε ?

----------


## Κώστος

Όπως;

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Υπάρχουν πολλά που μπορεί να τα ενόχλησαν ,  π.χ. Nα κάνεις απότομες κινήσεις κοντά τους (ειδικά τις 1ες μέρες) ή φωνάζζεις δίπλα τους (πάλι στις 1ες μέρες) αλλά και μερικά πολύ απλά και συνήθως μερικά που δεν μας φένεται οτι θα τα ενοχλούσαν θα μπορούσαν να τα ενοχλήσουν . Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις μια αναζήτηση στο google με tags όπως zebra finches , taeniopygia gutatta και μερικά άλλα . Αν βρείς Αγγλικά άρθρα σε Αγγλικές ιστοσελίδες ... θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις και εξάσκιση στα Αγγλικά σου   :winky:  . Εγώ τουλάχιστον έτσι κάνω extra επανάληψη χωρίς να κουράζομαι για οτιδίποτε θέλω να μάθω μέσο του internet .

----------


## Κώστος

Όχι δεν έκανα κάτι από αυτά...Πάντως όταν ανοίγω τη πόρτα του κλουβιού δεν βγαίνουν έξω...είναι καλό σημάδι αυτό;

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Κοίτα τα πουλάκια έχουν συνηθήση το κλουβί και τα περισσότερα πουλιά εκτροφείς μόνο καταλάθως ή αν τα μάθεις βγένουν απο το κλουβί τους . Εγώ μαθένω στα ζεμπράκια μου να βγένουν αλλά το κάνουν μόνο οταν βάζω το κλουβί μέσα ( έχω καταφέρει να συδιάσω το μέσα και την ανοιχτή πόρτα με την έξοδο απο το κλουβί   :winky:   ).

----------


## Κώστος

Δηλαδή εαν αφήσω την πόρτα ανοιχτή μέσα στο σπίτι(το έχω κάνει) χωρίς να είμαι εγώ μπροστά(γιατί με φοβούνται λίγο) θα βγουν έξω από το κλουβί;

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Όχι , αυτό το έχουν συνδέσει με το δωμάτιο μου μιας και εκείνα δεν ξεχορίζουν το μέσα και το έξω σαν χόρους αλλά γενικότερα τα μπαλκόνια , δωμάτια ... Βέβαια μπορείς να καταφέρεις το ίδιο με το σπίτι σου   :winky:  .

----------


## Κώστος

δηλαδή τι να κάνω;

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Μην σε ανυσηζεί , είναι ακόμα νωρίς γα να τα βγάλεις έξω . Επίσεις έχουμε ξεφύγει λίγο απο το θέμα .
1ια ερώτηση έχω μόνο και την κάνω σε όλα τα μέλη   ::  ,
δεν είναι λίγο βαρετό να μας αφείνετε να κάνουμε διάλογο ?
Γιατί δεν λέτε τη γνώμη σας ?
Ακόμα και αν δεν έχετε την απάντηση σε κάποια ερώτηση , απλά πείτε τη γνώμη σας   :eek:   ::  !
Δεν θέλω να πω οτι πρέπει να γράψετε οποσδίποτε αλλά μου θυμίζουν pm τα θέματα του Κώστα . 
Γιατί δεν του απαντάτε και εσείς ?
Εδώ λέμε τη γνώμη μας αλλά αν απλά λέω τη γνώμη μου τότε δεν είναι θέμα . Και αν κάνω εγώ λάθος τότε αναγκαστηκά θα κάνει και ο Κώστας μιας και δεν έχει 2η γνώμη   :eek:  .

----------


## Niva2gr

Οι απορίες που έχει ο Κώστας είναι συγκεκριμένες. Αν κάποιος δεν ξέρει να απαντήσει δεν έχει τί να γράψει. Το φόρουμ υπάρχει μεν για να δίνουμε και να παίρνουμε απαντήσεις, και για να περνάμε και λιγάκι καλά, αλλά δεν είναι chat για να μπορούμε να κάνουμε τόσο χαλαρή συζήτηση. Σε ένα φόρουμ κάθε μέλος ξεχωριστά έχει την προσωπική ευθύνη γι' αυτά που γράφει. Εν προκειμένω, αν υπάρχει κανένας που διαφωνεί με αυτές τις συμβουλές που δίνεις θα απαντήσει και θα πει τη γνώμη του. Όμως αυτό μπορεί να γίνει σήμερα, αύριο, σε λίγες μέρες, ή και καθόλου. Μην ξεχνάς οτι εδώ είναι φόρουμ, στο οποίο μπαίνει ο καθένας όποτε έχει χρόνο και διάθεση, όχι chat στο οποίο θα μπορούσαμε να μιλάμε όλοι μαζί ταυτόχρονα.
Πιθανόν λοιπόν κανένας άλλος, τουλάχιστον απο όσους είναι μέσα, να μην ξέρει τί να απαντήσει. Όμως η συζήτησή σας, εφόσον ούτως ή άλλως αφορά την απορία του Κώστα, που μπορεί να έχει και κάποιος άλλος την ίδια, είναι διαφωτιστική.

Όσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, εγώ δεν έχω ιδέα!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί , δεν είπα να απανησει κάποιος με το ζόρι , αλλά τόσα μέλη και δεν έχει απαντήσει ούτε 1ας σχεδόν   :sad:  .

----------

